# Buying 600 or 1000w HPS bulb/Ballast/Reflector online. Best price + quality combo?



## Dr. Green Fang (May 16, 2013)

Hello all  

Some of you know me and my setup (Two 4x4 tents, 1 T5 4 bulb setup in one tent, one 600w Quantum Digital Ballast and HPS in another.. was 400w MH during veg) 

Anyways, I'm thinking this Blue OG that's vegging in my T5 tent will be ready in no more than 2 weeks... 3 max. I just started flowering cycle yesterday in other tent, so that means 8 weeks (minimum) that the tent will be in use. I want to get another 600w or 1000w digital ballast, HPS bulb and decent reflector and purchase online (since I have 2 weeks or so till it's needed) I have the full scrubber and stuff in the tent already, just need another light setup. Then I'll be flowering in 2 tents, and when the first flowering tent finishes, I'll turn that into a veg area. Heck, I have 25 feet of mylar, so I could technically make a small veg "area" with that and use the T5 in open space for vegging anything for a couple weeks till the one tent finishes.

I've found a few really nice setups for around $250 on eBay of decent quality stuff, but I'd rather come to you all since you've helped me so much in the past. I'm looking to purchase tonight / tomorrow (hopefully tonight) so hopefully some of you see this thread. I don't mind purchasing on multiple sites if it's REALLY worth it.. if not, it's best to buy from one vendor in my opinion. 

I'm thinking of just getting a 1000w Quantum Ballast, with bulb and (not sure of brand) reflector. I have a Quantum Ballast right now and love it, so figured I'd stick with it. It's very efficient as well. 


Thoughts?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 16, 2013)

HTG Supply is the biggest hydro dealer in the us and I have never had an issue with them....  and there ebay prices usually beat their website...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 16, 2013)

Nice, like what I see there for sure. 

Curious, do you happen to know any discount codes going on for there right now? 

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 16, 2013)

I'm finding Growace . com to be my best bet currently. $253.80 with free shipping... this includes 6" clamps, 4" clamps and two 6" to 4" reducers. 

hxxp://growace.com/ga-elite-600w-hps-air-cool-hood-reflector-digital-grow-light-kit.html


----------



## cubby (May 16, 2013)

I've purchased Lights, reflectors, fans, carbon filter, and a 12 bucket system from HTG,.....basically everything in my grow room except the drywall, I have no complaints.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 16, 2013)

I officially can't go over $300, including hood, bulb, ballast, hangers, 6 to 4 inch adapter x2, 6 and 4 inch clamps.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 16, 2013)

$326.92 without clamps at HTG for what I would need. Just a tad over .. stupid shipping  I'm just under 2 hours from any physical store of theirs else I could save on that... I'd go to my regular hydro store that I've physically bought everything from, but it's $380.00 without reducers and clamps or hangers there. eeeeek!!  

I'm tempted to do this Growace deal, for just over $250 for everything, but I'm skeptical of their "Solarlux" brand ballast. Excellent features... on paper.. but how "cheap" is it, is my question.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 16, 2013)

I have run htg's 600w digital greenhouse ballast for 2+ years with no issues...  just picked up another recently...  

hxxp://www.ebay.com/itm/600-watt-DIGITAL-GROW-LIGHT-600w-HPS-BALLAST-SODIUM-BULB-w-HOOD-AIR-COOL-KIT-MH-/400264937273?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item5d31a63f39


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 16, 2013)

Oh WOW, you found their eBay stuff! Hmm.. I'm going to check into this, thank you VERY very much! 

*edit* With the hood I'm looking for, it's not as "wow" as I had thought haha! But it is still helpful, and I'll be purchasing though this right now I believe, thanks


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 16, 2013)

Alright, I went with an eBay auction from Growace. Got everything I needed for $277.00


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 16, 2013)

Plus I got a $21.00 Variable Speed control for the vent system.. I have my exhaust fan on full blast currently.. sooo much negative pressure! lol.

$299 for everything. Excellent.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 17, 2013)

Sorry I didn't see this sooner.  I get a lot of stuff from Amazon.  Here is a 600W with an air cooled hood.....$209....hXXp://www.amazon.com/iPower-GLSETX600DHMAC6-600-Watt-Digital-Dimmable/dp/B005GYRZV2/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1368800546&sr=8-6&keywords=600W+hps

It does pay to shop around.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 17, 2013)

Sorry to hijack but.....
Hemp goddess, how much trouble do you have with shipping? I'm currently looking at the same system but in 400.
My worry is shipping to PO box w oversize boxes. Could you tell me little about your experience with amazon shipping to canada..... I swear you've said you're up north like me


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 17, 2013)

No need to be sorry Shescall.. I actually already purchased my setup.  Go ahead and ask away.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 17, 2013)

EBarf, 1k , a/c hood, vortex fan bulbs ballast and hangers under $300    Combo auctions muh friend.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 17, 2013)

Ellis, I'm sure that you have a great system coming.  I have good luck with things I order off E-Bay, too.

Thor--I don't know about shipping to Canada.  I have Amazon Prime and can get tons of stuff shipped free with 2 day shipping--overnight costs $3.99.  Because of the free shipping, I order a lot of stuff from Amazon, but I live in the western US.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 18, 2013)

Craigslist (at least here in Hell) always lists both used and new lights FS in all sizes except 430w Agros.  I got my 1000w Hydrofarm unit used from one of my go-to hydro shops for around $120 and it even had a bulb in it.  There are some very good prices on eBarf as well.  I buy cheap *NEW* 430w and 1000w bulbs there.  I haven't yet checked out Amazon.


----------



## Havingfun (May 19, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> HTG Supply is the biggest hydro dealer in the us and I have never had an issue with them....  and there ebay prices usually beat their website...



That is who I got mine thru on Ebay.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 20, 2013)

I typed "hps" into Craigslist (I never use metal halides) and got like 400 results.  A lot of them are miscategorised bong ads but there are some cool deals on bulbs and ballasts.

losangeles.craigslist.org/search/?areaID=7&subAreaID=&query=hps&catAbb=sss


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 23, 2013)

Light package showed up yesterday, but I haven't had a chance to turn it on. Should I just hook it all up on the ground and test it now? To make sure everything works? I need to wait another week or so until I hook it up for actual use.


----------

